# Dumbest thing you've ever seen?



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

In person, in the trade.
Mine would be seeing 600v tied into the secondary of a transformer instead of the primary.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my old bosses running a business..


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

One of my old bosses landing a circuit for computers, onto a high leg.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw a foreman hook up 120v to an addressable fire alarm.















Only problem is, he hooked it up to the detection side.














Took 2 weeks and $60k to replace all the devices.


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

As an apprentice I drilled through MIMS cables a 415v 6000A rising main in 1976,concrete exploded in my face,blobs of copper in my hair,this saucy young minx made a great fuss of me,combing my long curly hair,said my boss is late again,hangover,here,drink some of this wild turkey stuff,cleared the padded desk of papers and pens,we were going at it like animals,MY boss kicked the door in,said all you young guys think of is *****,now go down to the truck and get a roll of 6mm t&e,you have to rig temporary power to this floor,you clown.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

boora2 said:


> As an apprentice I drilled through MIMS cables a 415v 6000A rising main in 1976,concrete exploded in my face,blobs of copper in my hair,this saucy young minx made a great fuss of me,combing my long curly hair,said my boss is late again,hangover,here,drink some of this wild turkey stuff,cleared the padded desk of papers and pens,we were going at it like animals,MY boss kicked the door in,said all you young guys think of is *****,now go down to the truck and get a roll of 6mm t&e,you have to rig temporary power to this floor,you clown.


I have no idea what half of what you said means? You drilled into something...then got hurt ...and he wanted tape to fix it? While you were messing around with some chick?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

My helper putting a bonding bushing on a PVC MA.

My journeyman hooking up a temporary to a 3 phase no neutral panel to charge his battery and plug in his radio.


----------



## srlaws (May 27, 2010)

The dumbest thing I've ever saw was a customer that used speaker wire to add some receptacles in his garage.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone using dinner forks to replace blown cartridge fuses


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

bkmichael65 said:


> Someone using dinner forks to replace blown cartridge fuses


I have to ask, were they clean at least?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

eejack said:


> I have to ask, were they clean at least?


Mr. Handy man at least used clean forks. I always hate cleaning burnt on gravy off the holders


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

eejack said:


> I have to ask, were they clean at least?


 They cleaned them with a napkin.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish I could remember them all.:blink:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> My helper putting a bonding bushing on a PVC MA.
> 
> My journeyman hooking up a temporary to a 3 phase no neutral panel to charge his battery and plug in his radio.


Bushings are absolutely required on a pvc ma if the conductors are large enough


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Aegis said:


> In person, in the trade.
> Mine would be seeing 600v tied into the secondary of a transformer instead of the primary.


Maybe they were backfeeding it?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

someone used the old black telephone drop wire for house wiring. i had to tear it out & replace!:laughing:


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Went to rough in a kitchen after it was gutted and the previous old timer resident drilled the studs ,pulled a garden hose thru them and used stranded wiring to each counter top receptacle. Before we had cell phone cameras darn it.


----------



## J. Stedman (May 11, 2013)

14/2 nm in pipe. However it was being used in a grounded B system. They taped the ground white.


----------



## parolein2017 (Aug 28, 2013)

Aegis said:


> In person, in the trade.
> Mine would be seeing 600v tied into the secondary of a transformer instead of the primary.


3/4" copper plumbing pipe used as fuses.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Bushings are absolutely required on a pvc ma if the conductors are large enough


 A bonding bushing cost a little bit more than a fiber one.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> A bonding bushing cost a little bit more than a fiber one.


Oh sorry. I missed the bonding part. That WAS STUPID!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ya big dummy. :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

A security dude responding to a fire alarm in a computer room, Resetting an alarm by pullling the halon pull station...$14,000 to refill.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Many years ago we installed a compressed air line up about 50' on a water tower leg for a town wide fire siren. At the same time we installed a duplex receptacle up on the siren platform. When they were replacing the siren aparatus about 7 or 8 years after that, I got a call from the town that the contractor had burned up two drills and a grinder using our outlet up on the platform. Went to check it out; yup 200 volts from the delta servvice wild leg feeding the receptacle. Went down to the panel, yup, our original circuit label was still there but breaker was moved. Oh yea, we forgot to tell you, a few years ago an instrument tech had burned up two new chart recorders before relocating the receptcle breaker into one of those blank spaces that occur every third space in the panel and used our old space to feed his third recorder.


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> I have no idea what half of what you said means? You drilled into something...then got hurt ...and he wanted tape to fix it? While you were messing around with some chick?


MIMS Cables are what you guys call MI cable,TPS is twin plastic sheath,if earth or groundwire provided,OZ sparkys call it T&E,for twin and earth,couldn't find any,so just brought up 6mm twin,then my boss bent my ear bout using the can of the subpanel as current carrying conductor,hooked the noodle to the earth bar,then used an offcut to bond neutral bar to the earth terminal on the other side of the subpanel


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> A security dude responding to a fire alarm in a computer room, Resetting an alarm by pullling the halon pull station...$14,000 to refill.


 Isnt that what Arnie did in Terminator 2,Arnie and his minigun and Clint with his 29 S/W are so badass,come with me if you want to live, go ahead make my day.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Ya big dummy. :thumbup:


I'm glad I didn't kill you when I wanted to......I kinda like ya!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

NacBooster29 said:


> I have no idea what half of what you said means? You drilled into something...then got hurt ...and he wanted tape to fix it? While you were messing around with some chick?


 put an ausi accent on it and no problem!:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

parolein2017 said:


> 3/4" copper plumbing pipe used as fuses.


 half inch conduit used as fuses


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

me, standing in 4' of flood water, trying to disconnect only the things already under water! several years ago. i got a little smarter!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a toss-up between this, which I see all too often:








Note: in case you can't tell, those are copper pipes in place of fuses. I suppose slightly worse are the ones I have see with EMT in place of fuses.

The other bad one I don't have pictures of, but an HVAC technician once connected a 250HP VFD backward and blew it up. He saw the word "Line" on one terminal block and "Load" on the other. The bottom of the CB said "Load", and the motor terminations said "Line", so he connected Line to Line and Load to Load. No problemo!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JRaef said:


> ...The other bad one I don't have pictures of, but an HVAC technician once connected a 250HP VFD backward and blew it up....


 We had a 100 horse drive come through a little while back for diagnostics after the installer did something similar. Out of three terminal blocks large enough to land the feeders, he picked the "DC Bus" terminals. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Was the trade I was in years ago, but not electrical.

Here I go----- 

Dumbest thing I ever saw, in person was, 
A bunch of us Gunnersmate's on the fantail, back of the ship, while in the middle of the ocean throwing hand grenades as high as we could.

We wanted to see who could throw one high enough to have it explode before it hit the water. 
None of us won the boobie prize. 

Right after that we were shooting some M-60 machine guns and they did a man overboard drill. 
They tossed a dummy made from life preservers over the side. The idea is to see it and maneuver the ship to bring it aboard. 

Ya, we saw it, we shot it to pieces.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

99% of the postings on ET.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

C phase on the load side to a bonded XO :blink: It was not me. Yes they turned it on. Unoccupied store in future strip mall.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

More than once, the following.

Electricians feeding a grounded EGC into energized gear and afterwards or during a trip to the hospital was mandatory. 

Electricians closing a circuit breaker or bolted pressure switch into a fault.

Same as above trip to hospital twice followed by a trip to the morgue.

Parallel feeders with swapped phases blew up circuit breakers twice leveled a switchgear once.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> A security dude responding to a fire alarm in a computer room, Resetting an alarm by pullling the halon pull station...$14,000 to refill.


That's funny. We had that happen at a location - the onsite technician was on the phone with network operations (apparently he didn't understand the instructions posted next to the FM200 control panel) 
He pulled the pull station - dump...

I think he pissed himself and ran out the door when a white cloud began to envelope the room :laughing:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> Maybe they were backfeeding it?


600v Panel on secondary, 1730v in 120v Panel.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Dumbest thing I've ever seen? Well that's a huge question. I don't know the answer.

Grossest thing I've ever seen is a duck eating a slug.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

circuitman1 said:


> someone used the old black telephone drop wire for house wiring. i had to tear it out & replace!:laughing:


I've seen that too! Someone used buried service wire in the walls. The icky pick melted and was running out of the jacks :blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Myself driving a scissor lift for the first time.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

chewy said:


> Myself driving a scissor lift for the first time.


You should see me driving a manual transmission for the first time. :no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

janagyjr said:


> You should see me driving a manual transmission for the first time. :no:


I had to drive it through a standard size door, hit the frame about 4 times and dented the aluminium while everyone in the parking lot was laughing at me and asking how many beers I had at lunch. Because I had to crouch under the door way I kept hitting the shutdown button aswell. It was a case of no good deed goes unpunished for the joiner who held the door open for me and ended up sitting there for 10 minutes while I negotiated the obstacle, haha.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

chewy said:


> I had to drive it through a standard size door, hit the frame about 4 times and dented the aluminium while everyone in the parking lot was laughing at me and asking how many beers I had at lunch. Because I had to crouch under the door way I kept hitting the shutdown button aswell. It was a case of no good deed goes unpunished for the joiner who held the door open for me and ended up sitting there for 10 minutes while I negotiated the obstacle, haha.


I only stalled out my truck a half dozen times, today. I think you may have me beat, though, as I didn't hit anything on my way through town.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

janagyjr said:


> I only stalled out my truck a half dozen times, today. I think you may have me beat, though, as I didn't hit anything on my way through town.


My dad said turn left during a driving lesson and I nearly drove through the display window of a saddlery. :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's one, anyway. This is above the ceiling at a meat packing plant's production area.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

myself in the mirror?


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)

System . He put a paper bag under the pipe . Told the helper to tap the button . Well the whole bottle empty fill the kitchen with powder Duh... Had to clean kitchen FAST !!! We still laugh about it !


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

My foreman at the last job left his magnetic greenlee level in the panel tub and then put the guts in. Apparently this causes contact with all three phases of the 600v panel without interfering with installation. 
It was turned on.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeff000 said:


> My foreman at the last job left his magnetic greenlee level in the panel tub and then put the guts in. Apparently this causes contact with all three phases of the 600v panel without interfering with installation.
> It was turned on.


Nobody megged or even did a quick continuity check first, huh?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> My foreman at the last job left his magnetic greenlee level in the panel tub and then put the guts in. Apparently this causes contact with all three phases of the 600v panel without interfering with installation.
> It was turned on.


:blink::blink: Eh? 



MTW said:


> Nobody megged or even did a quick continuity check first, huh?


That will be the first thing with panel always check the continuity or megger before throw the main switch.

We are not too surpised it will leave a heckva a big bang and smoke show.

How big this panel is ?

If large one like over 200 amp size my wife ( Marie ) say someone will get biggest brown stain in the pants.

I will say pretty much fubred unless you got a main fuse.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

srlaws said:


> The dumbest thing I've ever saw was a customer that used speaker wire to add some receptacles in his garage.


i have a customer who is saving money up for me to rip out some extension cords someone ran though an attic to wire 2 bedrooms. they used a combination of extension cord and speaker wire.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Jeff000 said:


> My foreman at the last job left his magnetic greenlee level in the panel tub and then put the guts in. Apparently this causes contact with all three phases of the 600v panel without interfering with installation.
> It was turned on.


Where in the tub did he leave it?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

An "electrical contractor" in the area convinced the owner of a 55,000 square foot building, which is being converted into an automotive shop, that he should remove the 1200 AMP-600/347volt service and all of the associated three phase equipment in the building and rewire the place with 120/240.....because as he stated....."those big transformers cost way too much money to run". 

The moron had actually installed the 200 amp 120/240 service on the side of the building and was in the process of removing the three phase panels in the building when I got there because we were called in to do some fire alarm system alterations.

Needless to say......after explaining the follies of this plan and the benefits of the system he already had in place.......the original "EC" was promptly fired and we are now finishing the job of putting everything back in place and getting this system reconnected.

The rest of the automotive shop is now wired as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

As an apprentice the GF installed "T" condulets in the slab. The "T" was used to feed temp power. Just pull the wire out later and pull straight through to feed the permanent equipment. What a fun day that was, when it came time to pull out the wire.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Changed a flow switch on the "Suction" side of a buildings cooling water loop. My partner told me not to worry, he had done it on the fly the previous year.

There was 60# of water pressure on that "suction" side. I end up trying to hold the switch in place as the water was gushing out all over me. 
My partner went running to find the isolation valve. What a mess that was.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> View attachment 28996
> 
> 
> Here's one, anyway. This is above the ceiling at a meat packing plant's production area.


Reminded me of this. It's an ad for resin studs.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone decided to use a 3/4" EYS as a Tee...

Guys that ran pipe in a crawl space, said they were done, but had actually stopped 10' from the panel cuz they couldn't figure out the best routing.. Guys doing box offsets into the hollow space on steel studs with 2 or 3 conduits and not seeing the problem.. Fortunately I caught this early, because the guy came over to show off his offsets.. When I ran a drywall screw through them, he got sad.. And on the same job... Sprinkler system was air tested for leaks. When it was filled with water and put into service, one of the hangers failed with the weight (apparently water weighs more than air) and broke one of the Victaulic fittings.. This caused a flow on the sprinkler system, which then isolated the rest of the domestic water, started the fire pump and emptied the 7,000 gallon cisterine in about 10 minutes... Needless to say the building's grand opening was delayed...

A leak on 14" line at 400 pounds so they decided to go up to 800 pounds to see what would happen.. The gasket failed and a cloud of propane was heading towards the air intakes on the 140 KV switchgear.. Two guys argued in the control room whether to ESD (shutdown button) the plant or to open the main breaker...After about 30-45 seconds of arguing, one guy nailed the red button ESD button..

Welder puts pipe on a rack ranging in size from 2" to 4". He then decides to get up and walk on the piping to avoid the mud... The pipe rolled and he lands on his back on the generator.. Another guy breaks his own leg when he missed the hammer wrench he was using... Got called to come to the flare stack cuz "You won't believe this.." Get there and an apprentice is swinging on the ground rod pounder trying to push them in with his weight (clay ground)...

And lastly... Heard of a guy that shot his own hand twice in one day with a Hilti gun... He was putting in 1/4" pins and checked to see if it was loaded..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Dumbest thing I've ever seen? Well that's a huge question. I don't know the answer.
> 
> Grossest thing I've ever seen is a duck eating a slug.


I saw this chick walk up to the house across the street where the drunk mexican lives. She grabs a 16oz beer can that was sitting on top of the meter center and drinks what was left in it.

That can had been sitting on that meter center for a few days.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I saw this chick walk up to the house across the street where the drunk mexican lives. She grabs a 16oz beer can that was sitting on top of the meter center and drinks what was left in it.
> 
> That can had been sitting on that meter center for a few days.


 
classy


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Not labeling a hanger bays dry sprinkler system air compressor breaker in the panel.

Ok, I was doing work in an airbase hanger bay. Scheduled a panel shut down and had everyone and their brother sign off. 
The panel was down for a few hours and as soon as I powered back up, the fire alarm goes off. 
The fire dept shows up, the fire chief screams and yells until I reminded him that he signed off on it. 
I opened a hanger bay door to take a look and the hanger system was just pouring water on everything.. This was a BIG hanger with many sections.. 
Seems that there was an air leak and someone added an air compressor to keep up with it..
I called the boss and told him what happened. His only reply was to ask if we had the paperwork signed..
Then he laughed and hung up..


A couple years later a coworker did something similar in a different hanger.. But it was fire fighting foam that filled the hanger up.. You couldn't even see the planes inside.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

That ET has allowed Cletis back......again. :whistling2:






















































:jester:


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I saw this chick walk up to the house across the street where the drunk mexican lives. She grabs a 16oz beer can that was sitting on top of the meter center and drinks what was left in it.
> 
> That can had been sitting on that meter center for a few days.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

One of the many dumb things I've seen done.....


Myself and a new guy were working on a machine once. We had to drill a bunch a 16.5mm holes (don't ask why...Dutch engineers). After we got done laying out all of the holes, I got the mag base drill out and I started to show the new guy how to use it. Well, Mr. Know It All has used mag base drills before so I am just wasting my breath. Whatever. He lined up the first hole and I stressed to him the importance of tying the drill off to something in case the circuit breaker trips or someone unplugs the cord running to the drill. Yup, he knew all about it....

I went on my way to work on something else. Not even 5 minutes later I hear a loud crash. Yup. The breaker feeding the circuit tripped, the drill wasn't tied off and down it came with a big bang and broke into a couple of pieces. It fell about 10'. 

I was not pleased to say the least.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another one involving the same new guy from the previous post...


I was wiring some modifications in a control panel. The new guy's job was to connect nylon reinforced hose to some chilled water lines for part of the machine that we were working on.

A half hour goes by and the new guy walks up to me just shaking his head "I can't get this hose barb fitting into this hose. There is some kind of metal inside of the hose!" 

After the initial shock wore off, I pointed out to the guy that he had a 3/4" hose barb fitting in one hand and a 5' long piece of 3/4" LFMC in the other hand. His reply was "I thought that this is what you wanted me to use because it says 3/4" on the side of it (the LFMC)".


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Watching and trying to teach my daughter how to drive manual trans in our Ford truck,got fed up,so now gonna fit Ford 4speed auto with column shift,this weekend,said to her,stop working on your Mk V,and help us.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Him having a friend in North Korea..:no:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well just read this !:thumbsup: 

Plus anything MXSLICK posts .:thumbup:


----------



## Wirescraper (Nov 27, 2011)

We're putting up an 800 Amp service, 4" PVC up side of building, guy on lift says "measure to your elbow," or something like that. I look up at him and can't figure out why the F he would ask that, but i do it anyway, I hollar up with tape measure pulled from finger tips to elbow, "Why the F am I doing this now", he sees me and starts cracking up, " The PVC elbow." I felt like an ass, that's as a journeyman who's been doing this stuff for awhile, but in my defense I don't have the term elbow in my mental electrical glossary, I have "90" instead.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Wirescraper said:


> We're putting up an 800 Amp service, 4" PVC up side of building, guy on lift says "measure to your elbow," or something like that. I look up at him and can't figure out why the F he would ask that, but i do it anyway, I hollar up with tape measure pulled from finger tips to elbow, "Why the F am I doing this now", he sees me and starts cracking up, " The PVC elbow." I felt like an ass, that's as a journeyman who's been doing this stuff for awhile, but in my defense I don't have the term elbow in my mental electrical glossary, I have "90" instead.




Well wirescraper funny i had a girl helper years ago and i yelled down let me see them nipples we didnt have digital cameras back then or id post it .:thumbup:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well wirescraper funny i had a girl helper years ago and i yelled down let me see them nipples we didnt have digital cameras back then or id post it .:thumbup:


We had a female helper who wore a red bra. And it was extremely hot she must have been sweating her tits off..cause the red bled through her t shirt all in the shape of her bra. 
We never made fun of her for that, but we did joke that she was leaking strawberry milk. Not to her face.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The dumbest thing I've ever been involved with (didn't see it happen, but was involved with fixing it) was when the company that owns the power plants I do the control work on gave one of them to another EC. 

This plant had a 120KV incoming utility line, an SF6 breaker, a 30 MVA transformer; 120KV to 13.8KV, and a 15KV indoor metal-clad switchgear with power operated circuit breakers. 

The EC had some of the most idiotic safety requirements I've ever seen. Tons of locks everywhere. Every door on the gear had a lock on it, and every breaker was racked out and also had a lock on it (behind the locked door). But when I arrived (the next morning) the air switch between the SF6 breaker and the POCO line was open; no lock. POCO line was hot. 

When they closed in the SF6 breaker, they sort of forgot to remove the ground set from the incoming line side busses. 

I've known the project manager from the power plant company for a while, and when I asked him what happened, he said that he was told by the EC that the SF6 breaker was ready to be closed, all was clear. He closed it and heard a loud buzzing/humming from the line end of the gear. He immediately tripped it open, and was told by the EC that this is normal; it's the transformer sound being carried through the underground conduits (nevermind the fact that the pipe runs from the transformer to the POCO meterhouse then to the gear......)

He closed it in again (really, he has done enough of these that he should have known better......), this time smoke began to pour out of the vents in the gear. He tripped it open again, and after the lock was approved to be removed (yes, they had to follow the proper procedures, even in an emergency), what remained of the ground set was discovered. 

There are two relays protecting this system, an 87 (differential current) and a 50/51 (short-circuit/overcurrent). The 87 never had a flag (trip), the 50/51 had a flag, but due to control wiring errors, it was not able to trip the SF6 breaker. 

The test company had written in their report that it was the opinion of the test engineer that the 87 was set too high. Apparently, give a bolted fault, his opinion was correct.

I was brought in to insure that both relays would indeed trip the SF6 breaker, and the test guy was given new parameters to program into the 87 relay. 

The incoming 120KV line was tapped from an existing line between two small towns. According to the POCO, the voltage at the closer town dipped to about 70KV, while the farther town had around 90KV. 

Given the above, even to this day, it absolutely amazes me that the ground set didn't blow up. Violently blow up. Really violently blow up...... Given the amount of energy present, it certainly should have.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

chewy said:


> My dad said turn left during a driving lesson and I nearly drove through the display window of a saddlery. :laughing:


Were you learning to drive a car or ride a horse?:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Dumbest thing ever......safeway pays to import pallets of ice to alaska.....how dumb imo.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> Were you learning to drive a car or ride a horse?:001_huh::001_huh:


Drive a car in a rural township.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well just read this !:thumbsup:
> 
> Plus anything MXSLICK posts .:thumbup:



At least my posts aren't drunken ramblings and generally have something to do with REAL electrical work. :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

CopperSlave said:


> One of my old bosses landing a circuit for computers, onto a high leg.


I had a similar problem, when I was a apprentice my journeymen at the time didnt understand grounding the secondary of a 120/208 secondary txr. This was a medical center that had expensive electronic equipment, to keep my story short he fried a lot a sheeeeet lol all I remember was him stressing out wondering why it was happening and tried to blame Edison LOL


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Surge03 said:


> I had a similar problem, when I was a apprentice my journeymen at the time didnt understand grounding the secondary of a 120/208 secondary txr. This was a medical center that had expensive electronic equipment, to keep my story short he fried a lot a sheeeeet lol all I remember was him stressing out wondering why it was happening and tried to blame Edison LOL


Also had a high leg bite one of the electricians I worked with at a theatre chain here in So Cal.....he accidentally stuffed the projection booth panel full of breakers....when the projectionist arrived the next day and turned on the breaker for the film platter...well he said he'd never seen one turn that fast before..even threw the entire film print off onto the floor. 

The platter is the "Autowind 3" in the foreground, this picture is from another theatre courtesy of Film-Tech (dot) com..... http://www.film-tech.com/warehouse/pics/boise/boise.html

Picture taken by Mark Gulbrandsen.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Also had a high leg bite one of the electricians I worked with at a theatre chain here in So Cal.....he accidentally stuffed the projection booth panel full of breakers....when the projectionist arrived the next day and turned on the breaker for the film platter...well he said he'd never seen one turn that fast before..even threw the entire film print off onto the floor.
> 
> The platter is the "Autowind 3" in the foreground, this picture is from another theatre courtesy of Film-Tech (dot) com..... http://www.film-tech.com/warehouse/pics/boise/boise.html
> 
> Picture taken by Mark Gulbrandsen.


That makes sense; every platter I've worked on had a universal motor. 208 would make it go fast alright!!!

Looks like the fanguard is missing from the lamphouse too......but at least it's clean!!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

micromind said:


> That makes sense; every platter I've worked on had a universal motor. 208 would make it go fast alright!!!
> 
> Looks like the fanguard is missing from the lamphouse too......but at least it's clean!!


Potts/Strong/Ballantyne platters used a Lamb Vacuum cleaner motor with the speed controlled by a Variac on the takeup return side (and usually simple microswitches on the payout.) 

Autowind 3's use a 90vdc permanent magnet motor controlled with an electronic triac control card. (Which in the case I mentioned did not survive.) The end result looked something like this: 

(Left to right: Power resistors used during film "build up" and "teardown", the transformer for the control cards, LED supply board for speed sensors, and the motor control cards.)










Adn this is what 12,500 feet of 35mm film thrown off of a platter looks like: :laughing:










Both above photos courtesy of Film-Tech. 

Early Autowind 1 and 2 series used 120 universal motors with a control module that was EXTREMELY sensitive to proper incoming AC "polarity". Reversal of line and neutral caused immediate and irreparable damage to the control modules. 

Some years ago I reverse-schematic'ed the AW2 modules and made a jig to repair and test them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh man, this is too easy.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm still waiting on eric to ask me if that chick was hot.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

MTW said:


> Oh man, this is too easy.


STFU......
































:jester:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The most dumbest thing what we did see over here .,

Marc's part.,

Have seen Pin et Sleeve connector hooked up at wrong source.

The P&S was oringally wired for 208Y120 400HZ source and somehow someone got a machine and hooked up to the source next thing I got a phone call that the moteur blew up ( ran too fast ) 


Marie's part.,

Have a customer hooked up wrong voltage for water heater next thing I got a service call saying the water heater is boiling away like fou(crazy )

They did actually hook up on 415 volts instead of normal 240 volts side.

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

My old foreman was doing some shut down work on some high voltage switch gear. Had it powered down with ground clamps attached to the line side for added safety. Forgot to remove the grounds and energized the system. Blew out the wires and fuses. Between loss of production and cost to fix it I'm guessing it touched well above 6 figures. Honest mistake but damn...


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

In santa cruz bolivia i saw these poco guys climb up into a mess of secondary power lines...with an aluminum ladder. There was just two on the ladder at once.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

mxslick said:


> At least my posts aren't drunken ramblings and generally have something to do with REAL electrical work. :whistling2::thumbup:



Well what real electrical work by the way post some of your work id like to see it . 

Lets see your work hot shot your all talk .:thumbsup:

What you work with film in a theater wow iam impressed just go replace a burnt out dimmer mod if you call that electrical work.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> Someone using dinner forks to replace blown cartridge fuses





John Valdes said:


> Maybe they were backfeeding it?


these post fit together? :laughing:


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

boora2 said:


> Watching and trying to teach my daughter how to drive manual trans in our Ford truck,got fed up,so now gonna fit Ford 4speed auto with column shift,this weekend,said to her,stop working on your Mk V,and help us.


I've almost stopped stalling out starting in first gear. :thumbup:



aktrapper said:


> Dumbest thing ever......safeway pays to import pallets of ice to alaska.....how dumb imo.


...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well what real electrical work by the way post some of your work id like to see it .
> 
> Lets see your work hot shot your all talk .:thumbsup:
> 
> What you work with film in a theater wow iam impressed just go replace a burnt out dimmer mod if you call that electrical work.



Go find the threads of my work yourself...there are at least a few on here...I have nothing to hide. In fact, I'll be nice and link to at least one thread for you: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/death-trap-electric-service-friends-cabin-30102/

and there's this one: 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/federal-pacific-subpanel-i-changed-out-fire-away-25489/

Oh, I also built and designed this: 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/organ-blower-controller-i-built-1999-a-43611/

Cinema work is my secondary trade, I have been an electrician for over thirty years and worked for a few of the guys on here too. I have a lot of my work posted on MH and ECN too. 

Your douchey attitude just makes you look even worse.... let's see YOUR real electrical work, not just conduit runs. :thumbsup:

Now where's that "eating popcorn" smiley when I need it?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Go find the threads of my work yourself...there are at least a few on here...I have nothing to hide. In fact, I'll be nice and link to at least one thread for you: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/death-trap-electric-service-friends-cabin-30102/
> 
> and there's this one:
> 
> ...


Well Mr Hollywood' Who do your think pulls all the wire and terminates all the controls in the conduits when we do a project the drywaller.

Ill post a special one just for you so you can see what real electrical work is now go check the breaker on the pop corn machine . But check my posts in the past before you were a member on here and my name changed .

By the way were not impressed with what i see you need to do some 
real construction work to say your a electrician . What work you call that electrical work is that the best you got dont open up your mouth before you know what your getting into Hollywood .


Service work is a joke what you fix stuff construction electricians installed 10 years ago wow who do you think put all that stuff in before you repair or service it. 

What sitting in the electrical room waiting for something to trip while posting on the forum .

Lets see a burnt popcorn photo Mr MGM you sound like your from MH there all up tight over there they do know the code but none of them ever did any real electrical work they just talk about it like they wished they did . 

You might impress these guys who just started in the trade but you way out of your place here brother .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well Mr Hollywood who do your think pulls all the wire and terminates all the controls in the conduits when we do a project the drywaller.
> 
> Ill post a special one just for you so you can see what real electrical work is now go check the breaker on the pop corn machine .
> 
> ...


I have not figured out if you are a troll or just delusional. :laughing:

Yeah the construction guys install a lot of very complicated systems and they do it following detailed drawings taking away any thinking needed. Take away your drawings and you will be able to do nothing other than to stand around with your thumb up your butt. Of course when those systems break down it is not the construction team sent into troubleshoot those systems. 

So brag all you want about what you do, busting your ass in the heat, hauling pipe, getting the crap beat out of your body while I come in later in the air conditioned comfort of a completed building, make a few easy repairs and get paid more. :thumbsup:

But yeah you are right, you are Gods gift to the electrical trade. :whistling2:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have not figured out if you are a troll or just delusional. :laughing:
> 
> Yeah the construction guys install a lot of very complicated systems and they do it following detailed drawings taking away any thinking needed. Take away your drawings and you will be able to do nothing other than to stand around with your thumb up your butt. Of course when those systems break down it is not the construction team sent into troubleshoot those systems.
> 
> ...


Well BBQ as always you butt in to save the day you must be dreaming what you think we cant do electrical work with out a drawing because i just show pipe work .

Funny but this is a electrical forum you know people come here to see electrical work not just your posts which are what to impress everyone your NEC knowledge .

Your just upset when i post real work which you dont ever do just admit it BBQ say the words i wish i could bend pipe .


Were not a troll but we do electrical work not just read the code book 
all day .

As pay goes you dont know what i make or what i do business wise you'd like too think or hope to .

Were not bragging why dont you read the post that started it before you open up your mouth to save the day .

By the way your on the list . 

Go check a breaker or sniff burnt wires you dont have a clue to what electrical work is service is for wimps like you .

I just dont understand how anyone can work 40 hours a week but spend all day posting on this forum and all the other forums your on how do you do that ? 

You do have answers for everything ill bet you have a spread sheet with questions and answers so you find it in seconds .


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have not figured out if you are a troll or just delusional. :laughing:
> 
> Yeah the construction guys install a lot of very complicated systems and they do it following detailed drawings taking away any thinking needed. Take away your drawings and you will be able to do nothing other than to stand around with your thumb up your butt. Of course when those systems break down it is not the construction team sent into troubleshoot those systems.
> 
> ...



Well ain't there just something for everybody in this trade...:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Well ain't there just something for everybody in this trade...:laughing:


Yes there is for sure.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yes there is for sure.




Question before you run over to MH how do you do it

Were very impressed with your time spent on the forum and all your posts. 

I just dont see how you work during the week at your job BBQ 

Thats 18 posts here 7 days a week everyday but the hours to do it to write a post or read time is hundreds of hours plus the other forums which you attend wow iam impressed you are the man .

You see i could not be here on the forum i must be at work 
reading design drawings all day .

Ill admit it i cant do electrical work on my own iam out of the closet now sorry guys but if its not on paper i dont know what to do i just stand and wait for the prints to come .

But iam impressed BBQ you design you own work and still can answer questions all day long on the forums .

Now go get Roger to help you out ill wait .


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well BBQ as always you butt in to save the day you must be dreaming what you think we cant do electrical work with out a drawing because i just show pipe work .


You tell us all the time how everything you do is on a print or decided by engineers, now you are changing your story. :laughing:




> Funny but this is a electrical forum you know people come here to see electrical work not just your posts which are what to impress everyone your NEC knowledge .


People come here for both pictures and NEC questions. Many folks have to think on their own and often that requires knowledge of the NEC




> Your just upset when i post real work which you dont ever do just admit it BBQ say the words i wish i could bend pipe .


I have bent pipe, I moved on and upward. :thumbsup:



> Were not a troll but we do electrical work not just read the code book
> all day .


Ah pipe, you keep saying stuff like that but it is not true, I work with the tools every day. But if it makes you feel better to think I am a desk jokey so be it. 



> As pay goes you dont know what i make or what i do business wise you like too think or hope to .


Well I know you don't earn a living writing. :laughing:



> Were not bragging why dont you read the post that started it before you open up your mouth to save the day .


I have read the posts I have read your threads. 


You are giving mxslick a hard time for no reason. 




> By the way your on the list .


Oh goody, what did I win?



> Go check a breaker or sniff burnt wires you dont have a clue to what electrical work is service is for wimps like you .


You called me a wimp? Well you are a doody head. :laughing:



> I just dont understand how anyone can work 40 hours a week but spend all day posting on this forum and all the other forums your on how do you do that ?


It's a puzzler ain't it?:jester:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You tell us all the time how everything you do is on a print or decided by engineers, now you are changing your story. :laughing:
> Guess you never did a project of any size they dont let you design it in your garage .
> 
> 
> ...



Listen someday you will learn that i really dont GAS !


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Go check a breaker or sniff burnt wires you dont have a clue to what electrical work is service is for wimps like you .


The thing that you just can't get thru that tiny little brain of yours is that there are many, many, many people here who have done both construction and service (as well as other aspects of the trade).

You bang your chest like you're the only person who could do what you do, when in reality we all have done it.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HackWork said:


> The thing that you just can't get thru that tiny little brain of your is that there are many, many, many people here who have done both construction and service (as well as other aspects of the trade).
> 
> You bang your chest like you're the only person who could do what you do, when in reality we all have done it.



Done what ? Unless you show it post it never happened .:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You bang your chest like you're the only person who could do what you do, when in reality we all have done it.


That is how it comes across to me. I don't know who he thinks is wiring the buildings outside his area. Maybe he flies around to every job as a consultant?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Done what ? Unless you show it post it never happened .:thumbsup:


No, because I never took pictures of it, it was just work that anyone could do.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HackWork said:


> No, because I never took pictures of it, it was just work that anyone could do.




Well thats very true we agree i can understand that with your type work .:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well thats very true we agree i can understand that with your type work .:thumbsup:


I could out electrician you.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well thats very true we agree i can understand that with your type work .:thumbsup:


Dude, you have been doing it for 40 years, if you could not run pipe by now you would have to be mentally challenged. 

You do realize buildings like the ones you work in are built all over the world and they get wired without you? :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That is how it comes across to me. I don't know who he thinks is wiring the buildings outside his area. Maybe he flies around to every job as a consultant?



Well actually we do fly BBQ.

Yup were all around because we work in other states and on occasion we fly out of the USA to do electrical work .:thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I could out electrician you.



Well Hackwork i had a electrician years ago that only had one arm and he could bend pipe better than you with his elbow .:thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well Hackwork i had a electrician years ago that only had one arm and he could bend pipe better than you with his elbow .:thumbup:


How would you know? There you go again, assuming you're the best at something when you don't actually have a clue.

Data centers, power houses, refineries, stadiums- all piped jobs that the average construction electrician around here completes daily without issue. 

As others have mentioned, most of us have moved on. Not because we couldn't do it, but because there is more demanding, challenging, and lucrative work out there that we wanted to do, that's how a normal career progresses.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well actually we do fly BBQ.
> 
> Yup were all around because we work in other states and on occasion we fly out of the USA to do electrical work .:thumbsup:


As do we, we have work in many of the Atlantic coast states., including Florida and we have had jobs in the Bahamas. But that was not the point at all. :no:

The point was the work you are doing, the work we are doing, is being done by tens of thousands of other electricians everyday, I am not special and you are not special.

With or without any of us the work would continue like we never existed.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

BBQ said:


> As do we, we have work in many of the Atlantic coast states., including Florida and we have had jobs in the Bahamas. But that was not the point at all. :no:
> 
> The point was the work you are doing, the work we are doing, is being done by tens of thousands of other electricians everyday, I am not special and you are not special.
> 
> With or without any of us the work would continue like we never existed.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well Mr Hollywood' Who do your think pulls all the wire and terminates all the controls in the conduits when we do a project the drywaller.
> 
> Ill post a special one just for you so you can see what real electrical work is now go check the breaker on the pop corn machine . But check my posts in the past before you were a member on here and my name changed .
> 
> ...


Well la-t-frickin-da. Aren't you special!

So you are one of the primadonna type electricians that thinks that a person can't call themselves an electrician if they don't do electrical construction?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Being an electrician is many different things. Some do construction, some do only service work, some do industrial controls, some do alarm systems. This industry is like a huge tree that has many different branches.

By the pics that you have posted in the past, you are very good at what you do and your work is impressive. Quite honestly, I wouldn't have the first friggin clue on where to start with some of the work that you do. You have found you niche in the industry and obviously excel at it.

I, too, have found my niche and excel at what I do, too, which is industrial controls and PLC's. But I guess in your book, I can't call myself an electrician. This is perfectly fine with me because I would not want to be placed in the same category with someone that has an attitude like yours.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Supervisor buried a literal ton of waste copper behind the conex. Then dog the man out he made help him throw it in the ditch.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> As do we, we have work in many of the Atlantic coast states., including Florida and we have had jobs in the Bahamas. But that was not the point at all. :no:
> 
> The point was the work you are doing, the work we are doing, is being done by tens of thousands of other electricians everyday, I am not special and you are not special.
> 
> With or without any of us the work would continue like we never existed.



Well never said we were special i agree there are large projects all over the world so you do service work in the Bahamas what you fly down to change out a light bulb .

What i cant understand is your attitude about electrical construction workers .

Theres always a negative comment about it on this forum so i stick up for us construction electricians and you cant stand it .

You think electricians who work construction are brain dead we cant think were totally lost when it comes to what service or repair work .

And we cant figure out how a circuit works or work on a machine thats is your interpretation of us ?

When you do a mega project in the millions its designed not you in backyard shop trust me .

You dont do a large job unless its stamped by a engineering firm .

So yes you follow prints and documents or you dont work period.
With out a company who has done simular projects of that size your not doing the job . 

So each time i read your jabbing about how we are glue sniffers and just run pipe which is totally incorrect i must repay to you with a post like this . 

Funny how you other buddies jump to help you or you jump in to help them its like clock work .

The only reason i post photos is to show our work and some members
enjoy it because they dont do that scale.
I dont put them on for you BBQ because your jealous of the work its evidently clear you dont like it .

It takes away from your exaggerated electrical background which is very limited you should have stayed in the circus with the carneys 
wiring up the fun house .

Sorry i couldt pass that one up BBQ .:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It must be hard waking up everyday feeling so inadequate


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirescraper said:


> ...Guy on lift says "measure to your elbow," or something like that. I look up at him and can't figure out why the F he would ask that, but i do it anyway, I hollar up with tape measure pulled from finger tips to elbow....


 :lol: I had one similar as an apprentice. "We're gonna be installing lights in the hallway. Go lay a 2x4 every three tiles all the way down the hallway."

I scrounged that whole jobsite for enough pieces of 2x4 lumber to lay one every three tiles the length of the hallway. :whistling2:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Go check a breaker or sniff burnt wires you dont have a clue to what electrical work is service is for wimps like you


Too funny. jock vs. geek
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> It must be hard waking up everyday feeling so inadequate


I got used to it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well never said we were special i agree there are large projects all over the world so you do service work in the Bahamas what you fly down to change out a light bulb .


Yes, they fly me all over the world to change light bulbs.



> What i cant understand is your attitude about electrical construction workers .
> 
> Theres always a negative comment about it on this forum so i stick up for us construction electricians and you cant stand it .


Sorry, that is false. I don't put down construction workers in general. I may single certain ones out for stupid things they post here. I was a construction electrician for a portion of my career, it helped me learn many things.





> You think electricians who work construction are brain dead we cant think were totally lost when it comes to what service or repair work .


I don't think that.

What I did was point out that in a great many posts you have told us repeatedly that you work from prints, specifications and under engineers.



> And we cant figure out how a circuit works or work on a machine thats is your interpretation of us ?


I did not say that either, I said when the complicated systems that the construction crews install break down that it is not the construction crew they sent in to figure it out.





> When you do a mega project in the millions its designed not you in backyard shop trust me .


You have no idea about the shop I work for, not at all and I won't bother telling you about it. 



> You dont do a large job unless its stamped by a engineering firm .


True.



> So yes you follow prints and documents or you dont work period.



Correct and it also means you do not have to think, just follow the directions on the paper.






> With out a company who has done simular projects of that size your not doing the job .


?:001_huh:



> So each time i read your jabbing about how we are glue sniffers and just run pipe which is totally incorrect i must repay to you with a post like this .


I have never called you a glue sniffer, you have been calling yourself that many times. I have never said you only run pipe, again that is how you portray yourself on here.

Post some pictures of the control systems you troubleshoot.



> Funny how you other buddies jump to help you or you jump in to help them its like clock work .


Which one of my 'buddies' has jumped into this thread to 'help me'. What I see is a some people I don't know expressing the fact you are full of yourself.



> The only reason i post photos is to show our work and some members enjoy it because they dont do that scale.


The pictures you post are cool, I like to see them as well. But it is work that is done by electricians all over the world. It is not one of a kind.

I hope you keep posting them because they are interesting. 




> I dont put them on for you BBQ because your jealous of the work its evidently clear you dont like it .


I am not jealous about the work you do.

I am irritated by your 'better than everyone' attitude and your constant comments about who is not a 'real electrician' aimed at anyone that does not work on large pipe jobs.



> It takes away from your exaggerated electrical background which is very limited you should have stayed in the circus with the carneys
> wiring up the fun house .


All you have told us about your background is work on larger construction sites.

On the other hand I have worked for small shops, small projects, I have worked for large shops on large projects, I have worked service, I have run a service department, I have been a construction foreman, I have done in house maintenance in amusement parks and factories. I have had to design many things. I have gone to night classes to expand my knowledge when needed.

It seems to me I have a much more diverse work history.





> Sorry i couldt pass that one up BBQ .:laughing:


From my view you only continue to embarrass yourself.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> :lol: I had one similar as an apprentice. "We're gonna be installing lights in the hallway. Go lay a 2x4 every three tiles all the way down the hallway."
> 
> I scrounged that whole jobsite for enough pieces of 2x4 lumber to lay one every three tiles the length of the hallway. :whistling2:


I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one to do that. 
They let me run back to the shop and cut some. 
Boss just stood there laughing as I measured and cut a few.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HackWork said:


> It must be hard waking up everyday feeling so inadequate


Seems to be the case.

Reaching the end of his career and realizing he has not made a difference.

I have not either but I came to terms with that a long time ago.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lots of the maintenance guys I've seen have no clue how to build a $hithouse...Their pipe and/or tray and cables look like someone through it up, using the mentality - "it works who cares what it looks like"... On the "other side of the coin", I've also seen construction guys staring at a relay like a monkey with a math problem, cuz they can't figure it out..

Who comes up with solutions on a construction project when an issues arises? Most engineers look to the tradesman for the fix.. At least the smart ones do...

Find the guy that has done some construction and if/when he moves to maintenance he'll be a better tradesman for it... He'll have an idea on how it may have been built and be better able to fix it.. Alsoif there are additions to the system, he'll be able to add it so it doesn't stick out like a turd in a punch bowl.. Have the maintenance guy that moves to construction he'll be able to add insight how to better build it on a maintenance side - where to put a union, a pull box, a loop of cable, etc..

Both sides work at different paces... Most maintenance guys can't handle working on a construction site and vice versa.. Being good at both is being a well rounded tradesman..


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

HackWork said:


> How would you know? There you go again, assuming you're the best at something when you don't actually have a clue.
> 
> Data centers, power houses, refineries, stadiums- all piped jobs that the average construction electrician around here completes daily without issue.
> 
> As others have mentioned, most of us have moved on. Not because we couldn't do it, but because there is more demanding, challenging, and lucrative work out there that we wanted to do, that's how a normal career progresses.



Well been there hackwork power houses refineries stadiums jails theaters high rises hotels office buildings sewage plants gas storage air ports military bases defense plants coke plants MGM studios 
water treatment plants data centers so what are you saying you dont make sense. That in florida we dont do that were to dumb .

Let me ask you a question hot shot if you worked a power plant in construction time union boy i have a question for you Hackwork what area or scope did your company do or did you design the plant at the shop .

Tell me what work in a nuke plant you did so i can ask you a question 
and will see if you did work in one .

Plus give year date and company name were it was at because i think your just a resi boy and never did commercial or industrial work along with your buddie BBQ .



Who crys all the time when i bust his chop about what he says about construction electricians come on lets debate whos a electrician and whos a bull -------.


Make a list of your power plants for me ill do the same lets see what you did hot shot .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Seems to be the case.
> 
> Reaching the end of his career and realizing he has not made a difference.
> 
> I have not either but I came to terms with that a long time ago.



Well your a funny guy but a wimp youll never make it as long as me in the field whats you age BBQ at 60 years old i still work heavy construction 
and ill be here until i drop dead . My company likes folks who are solid 
and come to work run the show for them with no worries about young boys who dont have a clue like you .

Just so you know its been more than 40 years 1969 

Personally i enjoy construction i would not touch service work i cant stand people who stand around all day talking about how there going to fix a simple electrical problem .

Come on how hard is it to locate a problem we ran the pipe and pull the wire all you have to do is repair it . :laughing:

Ill bet you go out for lunch each day dont you ?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well your a funny guy but a wimp youll never make it as long as me in the field whats you age BBQ at 60 years old i still work heavy construction
> and ill be here until i drop dead . My company likes folks who are solid
> and come to work run the show for them with no worries about young boys who dont have a clue like you .
> 
> ...


Are you finished yet?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Are you finished yet?



Well not really just waiting for BBQ to come back iam really good at this we learn this in construction .


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was going to jump in and comment on this mine is bigger than yours section, but the popcorn machine breaker just tripped again


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> I was going to jump in and comment on this mine is bigger than yours section, but the popcorn machine breaker just tripped again


So now do you blame: The stupid construction electrician who couldn't install it, or the stupid service electrician who can't fix it?!


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> So now do you blame: The stupid construction electrician who couldn't install it, or the stupid service electrician who can't fix it?!


The maintenance man who tried to fix it with a garden hose and duct tape. Hey his uncle was a navy electrician, he know how to wire stuff...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Put in a bigger breaker and make some damn popcorn. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Put in a bigger breaker and make some damn popcorn. :laughing:


 Give _Deep Cover_ a call, he's got a breaker just for you.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Give _Deep Cover_ a call, he's got a breaker just for you.


Perfect. :laughing:




And it is great to see a guy that calls himself Big John in the 'Mine is bigger than yours' forum. :whistling2:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Big John said:


> So now do you blame: The stupid construction electrician who couldn't install it, or the stupid service electrician who can't fix it?!


Tough one to call. I've been in construction and I've manned the coffee pot waiting for fuses to blow. It's not like either one is rocket science. I've just found that I enjoy being paid to drink coffee and post on internet forums


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...And it is great to see a guy that calls himself Big John in the 'Mine is bigger than yours' forum.


I do it to convince the ladies, and I'm pretty sure a lot of the posters here are chicks.... :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm pretty sure a lot of the posters here are chicks.... :whistling2:


At least in some meaning of the word. :laughing:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

I am goin out on a limb and saying this thread is one of the dumbest things i have seen.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Big John said:


> So now do you blame: The stupid construction electrician who couldn't install it, or the stupid service electrician who can't fix it?!



Well John you cant blame us construction guys we only do whats on the print we can not think for ourselves .:thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> Well John you cant blame us construction guys we only do whats on the print we can not think for ourselves .:thumbup:


Tell us something we didn't know already.

I guarantee 99% of the people on your crew could not do a job without a drawing or having their hand held.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Man this thread got um,_ interesting_ all of a sudden.... 














bkmichael65 said:


> I was going to jump in and comment on this mine is bigger than yours section, but the popcorn machine breaker just tripped again





Big John said:


> So now do you blame: The stupid construction electrician who couldn't install it, or the stupid service electrician who can't fix it?!





NacBooster29 said:


> The maintenance man who tried to fix it with a garden hose and duct tape. Hey his uncle was a navy electrician, he know how to wire stuff...





BBQ said:


> Put in a bigger breaker and make some damn popcorn. :laughing:


Here's the machine to make the popcorn with: 










As far as Piperunner is concerned, I take the advice of one of my old colleagues who said "I don't worry about crude and ignorant people, just the ones who should know better." 

That said, I DO agree with BBQ and others who have said that Pipe's conduit work is top notch and well done. (I am pretty sure I even thanked a few of his posts with exceptional pictures of his work on them.) I readily admit here that my conduit work ranges from adequate for hiding under sheetrock to gawd-awful but functional. Which is precisely why I hire or work with guys who know how to do conduit well. 

I have no clue if his attitude is just his online persona, but if that is indeed his real-life attitude he would have never survived on any of the job sites I have been on. (Which included several commercial buildings and more than a few 20 screen cinemas.)

We now resume our regularly scheduled thread....:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> That said, I DO agree with BBQ and others who have said that Pipe's conduit work is top notch and well done.


Of course it is. All we are saying is that there are thousands of other shops all across the land that do the exact same work. It's just electrical work. It's nothing special at all.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well been there hackwork power houses refineries stadiums jails theaters high rises hotels office buildings sewage plants gas storage air ports military bases defense plants coke plants MGM studios
> water treatment plants data centers so what are you saying you dont make sense. That in florida we dont do that were to dumb .


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
the following is a care package for the punctually challenged
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ........................................ ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
**************** ()()()()()()())()()()()()()()(()()() !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
"""""""""""""""""""""""

i'm taking the opportunity at this time, to send you a package
of assorted punctuation symbols. please feel free to use them
liberally in your posts.

they are used in written communications, as a means of refining
and clarifying your written thoughts, to add embellishment and
even structure, giving your work something that it might lack
otherwise.

and i normally don't feed the trolls, but on this forum, it's pretty
hard not to.

see how those commas tend to make sentences more readable?
think of it like this... you might consider putting a comma in
a sentence at a time when if you were speaking the sentence aloud,
when you might pause to take a breath.

you do pause to breathe, don't you?

or do you just blather like an 80 year old woman who has just
discovered methamphetamine?

anyway, if you run out of commas, drop me a message, i can
send you another batch if needed.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

FulThrotl said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> the following is a care package for the punctually challenged
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


.--a ,uoy ,up ,it ,evohs ,dna ,ammoc, ruoy, ekat, yadyreve, krowemoh , ruoy, did, uoy, teb, lli ,loohcs, ni, sedarg ,doog, teg, uoy,did ,yug, detacude, yerv ,a, rouy, llew


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Let me ask you a question hot shot if you worked a power plant in construction time union boy i have a question for you Hackwork what area or scope did your company do or did you design the plant at the shop .
> 
> Tell me what work in a nuke plant you did so i can ask you a question
> and will see if you did work in one .
> ...


ooh. a powerhouse god. i get it now.

for those of us unwashed and unworthy folks who don't know
what a powerhouse god is, allow me to put my nickel's worth
into this. i'm not smart enough to actually know this firsthand,
but someone a lot smarter than i am told it to me once, and
i wrote it down.

a powerhouse god:

a fellow, most likely currently unemployed, who hits the
"big jobs", and "heavy overtime" jobs, along with several
score of his peer group.

they tend to flock and migrate en mass. it's safer for them
that way. they are often fun loving electricians, and when
they can make bail, sub diligent workers.

a powerhouse god has worked in eleventeen states, and
some territories as well. as a result, he has accumulated no
retirement funds to speak of, and is pretty much down for
the count, with regards to long term plans for his well being.

alcoholism is a common hobby, as is neglecting to have
proper tax withholding taken out of pay.

so, to sum it up in a nutshell, we have this:

ability to do lots of things that have been done, and don't
need to be done as much anymore. we aren't building
nukes like we used to. shh. it's a secret.

inability to maintain work in one place for one employer
for any great length of time. usually coinciding with
quarterly reporting to the IRS of withholding.

complete inability to control his drinking

is possessed by an absolute certainty of his abilities,
especially in his chosen field of work, which unfortunately
for the rest of us, coincides with what we do for a living.

i'm done winding up the troll for the day.... ya all be
sure to give him a spin from time to time to keep him
at synchronous speed...... he's turning about 3,450 rpm
about now.....


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

piperunner said:


> .--a ,uoy ,up ,it ,evohs ,dna ,ammoc, ruoy, ekat, yadyreve, krowemoh , ruoy, did, uoy, teb, lli ,loohcs, ni, sedarg ,doog, teg, uoy,did ,yug, detacude, yerv ,a, rouy, llew


now, a word on content........
:jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I hate when dudes with thin skin derail a whole thread.

Also fried eggs. I _hate_ those.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

...........


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

FulThrotl said:


> ooh. a powerhouse god. i get it now.
> 
> for those of us unwashed and unworthy folks who don't know
> what a powerhouse god is, allow me to put my nickel's worth
> ...



Well gee at least i can make sense with out using punctuation but this makes my posts look like a masterpiece of cultural writing .

Why dont you apply for the internet forum spelling police so you can feel like your life is complete . Thanks for leaving we hope you dont return but if you do warn us ahead with your new topic spelling and grammer section .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well gee at least i can make sense with out using punctuation but this makes my posts look like a masterpiece of cultural writing .
> 
> Why dont you apply for the internet forum spelling police so you can feel like your life is complete . Thanks for leaving we hope you dont return but if you do warn us ahead with your new topic spelling and grammer section .


This place gets funnier by the minute , lol ! One big happy family here at ET , lol !


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> ooh. a powerhouse god. i get it now.
> 
> for those of us unwashed and unworthy folks who don't know
> what a powerhouse god is, allow me to put my nickel's worth
> ...


 


You didn't mention the T shirts in his closet and the stickers on his hardhat from all the jobs he's been on.
:notworthy::clap::laughing::notworthy::clap::laughing:


----------



## Dfresh64 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Big John said:


> I do it to convince the ladies, and I'm pretty sure a lot of the posters here are chicks.... :whistling2:


 But they are all following me because I can lick my eyebrows.

:brows:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> This place gets funnier by the minute , lol ! One big happy family here at ET , lol !


Well i had nothing to do today so i figured id piss off BBQ and get him all Iwired . Then his followers or the BBQ tweeter forum crew comes in to save the day to get brownie points . lol i realy dont give a sh -- but its a pass time and i like the come backs did you understand this or should i use spell check and correct this god dam iam running out of breath gotta get my oxygen tank out of the work truck ill be back in a few . 

Man that was close.
almost had to call 911 on that last post no commas i just almost passed out. I could not get up for that last beer i was weak in the knees but at my age it happens plus i smoke and sniff glue at work its getting old . 

You see bending pipe for years effects your spelling and i just got to admit it i just forgot how to use commas i know its to late to learn its just gone and i dont know what i can do about it .

Iam glad i have friends here to make me aware of this so i can get help and it should be a workmens comp claim do to the overtime working in them power plants years back the drinking and lack of sleep running from state to state the hookers the bars it all adds up .:thumbsup:

I just hope theres a place for electricians when they get old a cant work any more maybe a Hospice home for power plant electricians .

What i could do is if i dont agree with any electricians in the day room at Hospice ill just trip there life support unit off . LOL


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well Mr Hollywood' Who do your think pulls all the wire and terminates all the controls in the conduits when we do a project the drywaller.
> 
> Ill post a special one just for you so you can see what real electrical work is now go check the breaker on the pop corn machine . But check my posts in the past before you were a member on here and my name changed .
> 
> ...



Lmao, looks like all the praise this loser has received for his conduit work has gotten to his head. He seems to think he can hang with the big boys, the ones who actually work with electricity, not just hollow pipe.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well i had nothing to do today so i figured id piss off BBQ and get him all Iwired . Then his followers or the BBQ tweeter forum crew comes in to save the day to get brownie points . lol i realy dont give a sh -- but its a pass time and i like the come backs did you understand this or should i use spell check and correct this god dam iam running out of breath gotta get my oxygen tank out of the work truck ill be back in a few .
> 
> Man that was close.
> almost had to call 911 on that last post no commas i just almost passed out. I could not get up for that last beer i was weak in the knees but at my age it happens plus i smoke and sniff glue at work its getting old .
> ...


Well , you're on a roll today bro , lol ! No offense taken by your punctuation problems either , I understood perfectly , lol ! How long does that project you're on have to go before its done ? Get anything energized yet ?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jza said:


> Lmao, looks like all the praise this loser has received for his conduit work has gotten to his head. He seems to think he can hang with the big boys, the ones who actually work with electricity, not just hollow pipe.



Well keep dreaming Lmao let me know when your ready to do electrical work . Or better yet put up your Lamo work on the forum so we can see your big boy wire jobs .

Ive been here before you on the forum and your were a dribble in your dads ----- when i started in the trade.:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well keep dreaming Lmao let me know when your ready to do electrical work . Or better yet put up your Lamo work on the forum so we can see your big boy wire jobs .
> 
> Ive been here before you on the forum and your were a dribble in your dads ----- when i started in the trade.:thumbup:


I'll reiterate what others have already said. I'm not sure if you've taken too many a pipe to the side of your thick skull, but you should really learn to spell. You're an illiterate moron.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Is that a cable wire!?!? Damn comcrap guys! Atleast they put a grommet in... I'd like to see behind that cover...


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> You didn't mention the T shirts in his closet and the stickers on his hardhat from all the jobs he's been on.
> :notworthy::clap::laughing::notworthy::clap::laughing:


let's not forget a beat up rolex, an empty bottle
of chivas regal, and 20% ownership of two brothels.

i probably shoulda just let it pass, taking potshots at
him is like shooting cannon balls at a mud fort. :jester:
but, it was a slow day, and i was bored.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Dfresh64 said:


> View attachment 29044


Actually, I consider it pretty dumb to run the feeders up the side of the panel rather than simply flip the interior so the feed lugs are on the same end as the wire. 

If possible of course.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, I just saw something really dumb.

A company called Mr Grill will come to your house to clean your home grill.

http://mrgrill.net/

How inept do you have to be to need someone to clean you grill for you?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> OK, I just saw something really dumb.
> 
> A company called Mr Grill will come to your house to clean your home grill.
> 
> ...


He'd do pretty good in some of the exclusive upscale hamlets around here. It wouldn't shock me if some of these people pay someone to wipe their butt.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Maybe they were backfeeding it?


Are you stoned? Still need to put high volts on h legs.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Are you stoned? Still need to put high volts on h legs.


Sorry. Thought I was on thn last page.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

????


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Devices wired with zip cord and speaker wire. Crap like that. See it all the time usually too.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Devices wired with zip cord and speaker wire. Crap like that. See it all the time usually too.


I'm waiting on a call back to fix that same issue in an apartment building after I pointed out how bad it was...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Devices wired with zip cord and speaker wire. Crap like that. See it all the time usually too.





JoeKP said:


> I'm waiting on a call back to fix that same issue in an apartment building after I pointed out how bad it was...


I am very surprised at how many "Handy Andy's" have wired people's room additions and garages out of speaker wire. This is an obvious screw-ball job, I have no idea how the HO or the contractor decide that Its just cool & the gang to fly like this.

I guess these guys get around alot from the sound of it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> He'd do pretty good in some of the exclusive upscale hamlets around here. It wouldn't shock me if some of these people pay someone to wipe their butt.


 
Hey, if I get paid enough for it and I can use a spray washer for cars, yeah, I'd do it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I change my answer to "Cletis' latest posts?" :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Can I change my answer to "Cletis' latest posts?" :laughing:



Watch out or Dennis the Deleter will get you.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

People that screw up their white balance


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

Big John said:


> I hate when dudes with thin skin derail a whole thread.
> 
> Also fried eggs. I _hate_ those.


To be fair to piperunner, BBQ can be a arogant a#@hole sometime, well, most of the time and I have only been a member for a few months.

And whats wrong with fried eggs?? There great.

I also hate dudes with thin skin as well.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Knightryder12 said:


> To be fair to piperunner, BBQ can be a arogant a#@hole sometime, well, most of the time and I have only been a member for a few months.



Bite me. 

















:laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

1) burnt up stage pin and twistlock connectors for stage lighting/power distribution
2) 20A twistlock cable reverse wired...it glowed when plugged in!
3) most work done by Time Warner, AT&T, or their subcontractors


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Aegis said:


> In person, in the trade.
> Mine would be seeing 600v tied into the secondary of a transformer instead of the primary.



Ceiling fan switch wired in parallel. I got the fan to work with a toggle switch. The guy was happy until I explained he'd have to buy another pricey switch if he wanted light dimming and variable speed since the switch he'd installed was fried.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Had a service call at a renovated water treatment plant that we didn't do the original renovation project on. "Why have the pilot lights on a bunch of our heat trace circuits been on all summer and some of them have been off". The installer of five of the thermostats thought it was easier to drill a small hole and splice the capillary tube (that looks just like a piece of 14 gauge solid wire) than drill a hole big enough for the whole tube. I have 5 of these stats now.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

swimmer said:


> Ceiling fan switch wired in parallel....


 Once fixed DIY halogen lights where all of them were wired in series. 2000W of fixtures that put out less light than the bulb in a microwave. Had been that way for years, somehow the HO never noticed a problem. :001_huh:


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Knightryder12 said:


> To be fair to piperunner, BBQ can be a arogant a#@hole sometime, well, most of the time and I have only been a member for a few months.
> 
> And whats wrong with fried eggs?? There great.
> 
> I also hate dudes with thin skin as well.


If the trade wanted to be fair to Piperunner, the NEC would release 2014 code in a coloring book edition


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Big John said:


> Once fixed DIY halogen lights where all of them were wired in series. 2000W of fixtures that put out less light than the bulb in a microwave. Had been that way for years, somehow the HO never noticed a problem. :001_huh:


Bet the bulbs last a lot longer.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Bite me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quote=BBQ;1098929]Bite me. 


Well now its all fun BBQ knows i will not take his lip so its ok you dont have to stick up for me trust me i really dont care what anyone thinks .

Its ok BBQ is just ribbing me all the time when i dont agree with his way of what ever.

I really do have thick skin bro just a bad temper at times so its no big deal we know construction workers are better .

And i dont need backup boys to help me out but thanks i agree to a point . Were construction were used to this kinda stuff and i like the debates from the pop corn crew .



But whats really funny is ive been getting PM,s from that kid from canada JZA he has sent a fat picture of a pig and called my wife a pig .


Ill post this but i dont think its ok to on the forum but i did tell him what a little blank blank child he really is .

Seems he likes to send me PM,s with photos too i guess this is to upset me so get ready i will post them soon .

Now if your dont like my posts or how i write or my photos then its ok .

But what forum goes out to send PM,s to me about my family my wife 
if your a man come to my face and tell me or post it here .

Or do it on the forum not a PM do it here bro .

I guess he thinks this is how he can get back at me telling him hes not a electrician as hes only been in the trade 4 years what would he know . Sorry kid grow up and stop sending photos of that pig 
it really doesnt look like anyone in my family were all skinny in florida.:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

bkmichael65 said:


> If the trade wanted to be fair to Piperunner, the NEC would release 2014 code in a coloring book edition


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> ...The installer of five of the thermostats thought it was easier to drill a small hole and splice the capillary tube....


 :lol: That's just classic.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SteveBayshore said:


> Had a service call at a renovated water treatment plant that we didn't do the original renovation project on. "Why have the pilot lights on a bunch of our heat trace circuits been on all summer and some of them have been off". The installer of five of the thermostats thought it was easier to drill a small hole and splice the capillary tube (that looks just like a piece of 14 gauge solid wire) than drill a hole big enough for the whole tube. I have 5 of these stats now.


We had a maintenance guy ask if we had any of "those swedgelok things" that would fit "that tiny copper tube on those thermostats" once. I think a few of us just looked at him like this :blink: for a while.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

We were re assembling the flashback thermo couplings. On a gas fired turbine..the guys who insulate came through and cut a few. Of the newly installed "tubes" I forgot about that.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

SteveBayshore said:


> Had a service call at a renovated water treatment plant that we didn't do the original renovation project on. "Why have the pilot lights on a bunch of our heat trace circuits been on all summer and some of them have been off". The installer of five of the thermostats thought it was easier to drill a small hole and splice the capillary tube (that looks just like a piece of 14 gauge solid wire) than drill a hole big enough for the whole tube. I have 5 of these stats now.


That may be the dumbest ive seen!


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

I worked with a guy like piperunner


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

NacBooster29 said:


> We were re assembling the flashback thermo couplings. On a gas fired turbine..the guys who insulate came through and cut a few. Of the newly installed "tubes" I forgot about that.


Reminds me of a few months ago...insulator decided to bury the cable for a temporary lighting stringer into the insulation on a large duct, because he was too lazy to get one of the supers to call us. Tin knocker came by to add an access door into the duct, he found that cable pretty quickly with his olfa knife! Poor guy was pale as hell when I got there.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

madrone48 said:


> I worked with a guy like piperunner


i had a guy like piperunner work for me. once. briefly.

:blink::blink::blink:

he was so good, he made four months work turn into
a three day call, by coffee time the first day.

THAT is efficient. he didn't waste any time.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Apprentice though he could save some wire nuts and put all the spare voltage taps under one wire nut. I never knew high bay lights had that much smoke in them.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Knightryder12 said:


> To be fair to piperunner, BBQ can be a arogant a#@hole sometime, well, most of the time and I have only been a member for a few months.
> 
> And whats wrong with fried eggs?? There great.
> 
> I also hate dudes with thin skin as well.



Well i agree like i said he has his pop corn breaker crew Ful throl, madrone, going commando and jza, they help him jabber to get there brownie points to be popular on the forum . 

But the only work they do for years is changing bulbs out and sometimes replace the coffee pot screen twice a day .

They stay on the forum mostly all day impressing us with there electrical stories .

:thumbup:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

I never said a word about anyone but you.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Knightryder12 said:


> To be fair to piperunner, BBQ can be a arogant a#@hole sometime, well, most of the time and I have only been a member for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but every now and then he posts something useful and relate to the trade.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well let me speak up for BBQ.

BBQ has the code ill give him that and iam very impress with his NEC knowledge at times on any of the many forums online .

But he is also a person who acts as though he alone knows it all 
and i try to explain to him that its not true there are other electricians who do box stores all over the country .

And hes not special but just part of the hum drum everyday mom and pop electrical work i just cant get him to admit it .

And this is frequently seen on the forums iam not sure if its his persona or just being on to many hours a day posting and he gets looping .

Gee it could not be a sign of stress from work because hes always here so ill give him credit i could not work at my job and post on the daily forum or forums that he is a member of .:thumbup: 

But he is really a good guy and is a benefit to the forum just look at all the new members that never come back or talk out of turn it weeds out the ones who cant spell or ask questions about electrical work .

So we get a free mod to balance the forum and he does this on two forums wow . 

Thanks BBQ for being here for us when we need help .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

piperunner said:


> But he is also a person who acts as though he alone knows it all


Oh, the irony. :laughing:


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Watched these lineys drilling a hole to put a new telegraph pole,they had this witches caulron thing bubbling and this guy pours this white powder into it,white arsenic for white ants,the guy said,they then strapped the new pole to the old one with a lot of copper cable,during the night along comes a scrapper with bolt cutters,then a storm,high winds,down comes the old pole,along with 66kV,33kV,11kV and 415v wires,what a f**kup,scrapper comes back,stops and one of the lineys sees the copper in the back of his truck,4guys kicked the s**t out of him,the cops who were diverting traffic,just laughed.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well i agree like i said he has his pop corn breaker crew Ful throl, madrone, going commando and jza, they help him jabber to get there brownie points to be popular on the forum .
> 
> But the only work they do for years is changing bulbs out and sometimes replace the coffee pot screen twice a day .
> 
> ...


Sorry, come again?

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Would anyone trust this piece of junk? :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jza said:


> Sorry, come again?
> 
> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Well gee you didnt send me another PM about my family or photos of pigs .

Did telling you your not a electrician upset you that much wow bro we were just kidding .

Id, really think you need help its just a forum you need thicker skin. 


If you cant take a joke its pretty bad must be the weather up there .

Your like a little kid maybe you need a NEC coloring book would that help.

Dont worrie some day youll be with the big boys on the forum .

Just stop sending me PM,s were not into that stuff grow up .:thumbup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

You should read up on paragraphs, and how to use them.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

jza said:


> You should read up on paragraphs, and how to use them.



Well listen we know your a kid and you been in the trade what a few years .

But stop sending PM,s were not interested in your twisted photos its just stupid get a life . 

Now BBQ doesnt do that kinda stuff and i thought you wanted to be like him . 

Come on grow up .


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

piperunner said:


> But the only work they do for years is changing bulbs out and sometimes replace the coffee pot screen twice a day .
> 
> They stay on the forum mostly all day impressing us with there electrical stories .
> 
> :thumbup:


the only work *they* do for years?
look in the mirror when you say that, you forking moroon.

here's the last permit you pulled... the internet is an amazing
thing.... 5 minutes, and you can tune your bullchit filter to someone's
exact frequency.

04041899	ELECTRICAL PERMIT	2004-04-27

so whatchoo been doing for the last decade, chucklebunny?
impressing people online?

what a ****ing nimrod.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well let me speak up for BBQ.
> 
> BBQ has the code ill give him that and iam very impress with his NEC knowledge at times on any of the many forums online .
> 
> ...


Dude for some one who claims they don't give chit you sure bring my name up a lot. :laughing:


----------

